# St Barts Forums > Storm Tracker >  >  Ice Pellets Tomorrow!

## stbartshopper

Weather is down to 29F tomorrow and 28 Tuesday with rain tonight, tomorrow and ice on Tues in Indianapolis! East Coast- be ready! When does this end?

----------


## MIke R

> Weather is down to 29F tomorrow and 28 Tuesday with rain tonight, tomorrow and ice on Tues in Indianapolis! East Coast- be ready! When does this end?



there is a very sharp line of cold and warm air here right now....left my house at 1:30 for Boston it was 39....got to Boston  and it was 70....

----------


## GayleR

22C here with a humidex reading of 25C. It'll stay warm today with lots of rain, but by Tuesday morning it'll be 0 with a combo of ice pellets and snow! Nooooooooo!

----------


## NHDiane

Today is predicted to reach 75...tomorrow 55 with rain, Wednesday 40's.  I can see the light at the end of,that very long tunnel.

----------


## MIke R

> Today is predicted to reach 75...tomorrow 55 with rain, Wednesday 40's.  I can see the light at the end of,that very long tunnel.



looks like a cold stretch after today... my window for getting my boat painted before splashdown is really starting to close, thanks to this weather..

looks like  a cool rainy Easter weekend..we ll be hunkered down at the  Mt Washington Grand Hotel

----------


## NHDiane

> looks like  a cool rainy Easter weekend..we ll be hunkered down at the  Mt Washington Grand Hotel



Not a bad place to spend the holiday...love that place, enjoy

----------


## MIke R

yeah they do an incredible job with Easter there..its our usual go to

----------


## elgreaux

> looks like a cold stretch after today... my window for getting my boat painted before splashdown is really starting to close, thanks to this weather..
> 
> looks like  a cool rainy Easter weekend..we ll be hunkered down at the  Mt Washington Grand Hotel



Near Whitefield? take a drive by the theatre where I was the managing director in the late 70s, The Weathervane...

----------


## MIke R

yes near Whitefield.....in Bretton Woods

----------


## elgreaux

does the old cog railway still exist?

----------


## MIke R

oh yes..we take the school kids up to the top of Mt Washington via the cog every year

----------


## MIke R

and she is a grand hotel for sure..a real throwback

----------


## MIke R

and now they re saying 1-3 inches here...3-5 in Vermont...but its currently 61

crazy s**t

----------


## NHDiane

Mother Nature truly has a warped sense of humor :cower:

----------


## JEK

Just drove back from DC in sleet, snow and rain.

----------


## Rosemary

JEK - hope you had safe travels..  Sleet, sleet , sleet here in CT.  I've an accumulation an inch of ice on a south facing deck, and I say it with a guarantee, because I just measured it.  : (

----------


## MIke R

looks like about 2 or 3 inches of snow here.......

----------


## KevinS

A coating here.  I'm packing my bag and heading South.

----------


## amyb

Good morning from the Isle of Long--what's going on? cars and decks wearing a coat of ice--feh feh feh!  Getting the morning paper--dangerous conditions abound.

----------


## MIke R

> A coating here.  I'm packing my bag and heading South.



I ll be right behind you... keep the beer cold

----------


## katva

The dock is a sheet of ice all the way down here on the Chesapeake Bay!!!  Ugh.

----------


## amyb

All melted from the car on the ride to work: phew!

----------


## NHDiane

Coating of sleet on cars and icy roads this AM.  Temp 27 here with winds...sun is now shining but that's about the only good thing I can say about the weather so far this morning :uncomfortableness:

----------


## KevinS

I took two steps out of the back door this morning, turned around, went back into the house, and put my boots on.

----------


## amyb

Smart move and nicely done,  Kevin

----------

